# Recommend me a safety razor.



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I've started to read the thread about getting a good shave but it's a "big-un"

I'm out of work and the cost of "modern" razors and double, triple, lube'd blades is astonishing.

So thought I'd go back to my old safety razor and cheap blades. Thing is I've not used it for years so it's had it..

Could someone recommend me a reasonable safety razor (and blades) I don't want to pay a fortune, just want something that will do the job and last a while..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Ive got this Vintage razor with blades and cream for sale.

Vintage Gillette English-made Ball End Handle Tech from around the 1950s

Your all set togo with this and i might drop the price too.... :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Any of these would be good for a starter:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Double_Edge_Safety_Razors.html

I use Merkur now, I have found them to be the best for me...

I also have personna blades...but again, everyone and every face is different!

It is worth making the change over, I find shaving is much better with the "old" style, and (after the initial outlay) a much cheaper way to shave...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A red Tip Gillette Super speed is one of the nicest shaving razors I own and I have err a few:lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well think I've something that looks reasonable quality that will do the job. This little Merkur..

http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...033001/268151/Classic-33C-Safety-Razor-Chrome

Merkur is not a name I'm familiar with but lots seem to rate them.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I think youll be happy with that. Ive got the 34C and its a really nice razor. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

If you want DampDog, I can send you a small pack of the Personna blades I mentioned....I got the massive box and have loads sitting about doing nothing...

They are all wrapped up, never been touched...

:thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Well think I've something that looks reasonable quality that will do the job. This little Merkur..
> 
> http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...033001/268151/Classic-33C-Safety-Razor-Chrome
> 
> *Merkur is not a name I'm familiar with but lots seem to rate them*.


A very popular piece of kit amongst the proper shave fraternity and highly rated.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> If you want DampDog, I can send you a small pack of the Personna blades I mentioned....I got the massive box and have loads sitting about doing nothing...
> 
> They are all wrapped up, never been touched...
> 
> :thumb:


That's magic, let me know if what it cost ya, I'll sort ya out. I'll Pm you my address...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I think youll be happy with that. Ive got the 34C and its a really nice razor. :thumb:


I was looking at the 34C as it appears to be highly recommended. But it looks to be either out of stock or silly money. And as this is all driven by saving a few quid in the long term I've chosen it's cheaper stablemate.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Done the deed..

just ordered Merkur Classic 33C Safety...

You recon I should order some plasters now?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. 

Actually, no.....buy an alum block ASAP....much better than plasters!

:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Any of these would be good for a starter:
> 
> http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Double_Edge_Safety_Razors.html
> 
> ...


I use this one http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Merkur-travel-safety-razor.html#a44

I also use the personna blades, much better than any other that I have tried TBH. Nice to see you getting that cash back now Cueball!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I use this one http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Merkur-travel-safety-razor.html#a44
> 
> I also use the personna blades, much better than any other that I have tried TBH. Nice to see you getting that cash back now Cueball!


I use the travel one as well when I am away...

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Well just a little update on my adventures with the little Merkur. I tried it Saturday morning and quite enjoyed using it, having a shave was more of an 'even' that just having a shave. I found it a little more draggy on the face than I'm used to, but not bad. I used a little aftershave balm after (which I don't normally bother with) 

Biggest difference was actually later in the day, 6-7 o'clock when I normally get a shadow I was still lovely and smooth.

Over all I'm really pleased, razor is a great quality wise, and I enjoy using it.

Not tried the "Personna blades" yet Cuey, still using the Merkur that came with it. I've added a proper shaving brush and some soap to my Xmas list..


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I couldn't get used to the Merkur blades at all. The Personna ones are much better. 

If your blade is dragging, I would recommend that you get a decent shaving cream and a brush. Lather up, leave for 2 mins then shave. Your stubble will be softer and easier to cut.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Tricky Red said:


> If your blade is dragging, I would recommend that you get a decent shaving cream and a brush.


What would you suggest?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh no...DD is caught in the net! :lol:

It is a much better experience than "normal" shaving though, I agree....

You will take a while to refine your technique etc etc, but it's well worth it (as I think I may had said before, I do tend to go on and on about it!!  :wall

As for products etc etc...everyone will be different - just like detailing...

I currently use these, again from the gentlemans shop...

Pre shave:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acat...omfort_Pre_Shave_Oil_-_Small_2floz.html#a1891

Shave cream:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acat...t_Unscented_Shaving_Cream_Pot_165g.html#a1890

And Alum block:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Osma_Block.html#a564

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

:thumb:

I'll start dropping hints now for Xmas...


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I use Somerset shaving oil as a pre shave and then use either Truefitt and Hill cream or I have also tried the Proraso range of creams and they are very good but much cheaper.

Also, as Cuey says, the Alum block is a must post shaving as it stops any nick bleeds and acts as an antiseptic. Also cuts down on razor burn. 

I doubt you will go back - you have caught the bug now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I doubt you will go back - you have caught the bug now.


Could you ever see yourself going back to the "2 minute" shave as my mate calls it...

Quick rub on with some crappy gel, scrap the face with the latest plastic 400 blade, battery powered dildo thing, then you're done...

No way for me...I really enjoy my shaving these days, take my time, use quality heavy razors and nice creams etc.....much better imo!

:thumb:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been using these bad boy Merkur for a long time, worth it when you consider the price of the blades - £4 for 10 or cheaper - and especially when you consider those blades last longer then the rip off fusion blades. They really dont compare to a decent safety razor like a merkur 

you do have to be a bit more careful, but it doesn't take long to get used to it.

NEVER rush with a Feather blade. They're the sharpest/best, but can make hella mess of your face if you're not careful. Other blades are better for beginners for sure, such as Wilkinson Sword, Derby etc.. 

Cueball what blades do want get rid off? If you have fathers I am interested.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> Oh no...DD is caught in the net! :lol:
> 
> It is a much better experience than "normal" shaving though, I agree....
> 
> ...


They sell the Truefitt No10 range in larger Boots now, very nice stuff

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acat...No.10_Finest_Shaving_Cream_.html#a3305:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Might have to get one of these. I've just changed to King Of Shaves from Gillette (pricing is legal rape) but KOS blades just don't cut close enough, unless you want major skin irritation.

Shaving is an absolute nightmare and I get a right tell off if I walk in the factory with even the smallest amount of stubble.


----------



## nope-mx5 (Apr 4, 2010)

I use a Parker razor, and only Proraso shavecream + Proraso pre/post cream.
Also have a Proraso aftershave with atomiser.

Almost feels like an old-school italian barbershop experience 

For those who havent tried the Proraso shavecream, do it.
Cheap and probably the best cream out there.

-n


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

You want a good philishave leccie razor instead of these caveman type instruments. 

Far more comfortable shave, more than once a day if you need, no exfoliating of the skin everytime you shave etc, etc.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Could you ever see yourself going back to the "2 minute" shave as my mate calls it...
> 
> Quick rub on with some crappy gel, scrap the face with the latest plastic 400 blade, battery powered dildo thing, then you're done...
> 
> ...


Loving the feel of a traditional razor. I'll never go back. Hopefully nobody will buy me one of the Gillette Fusion sets at Christmas as the disappointment will be etched on my face LOL.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I've used one of the "Personna" blades this morning and I'm taken back at just how much difference changing the type of blade makes.

Up to now I've only used the "Merkur" blade that came free with the razor. I really would not have believed the difference in changing blade type has made. First couple of attempts at shaving were good but slightly draggy, persona blades are much better, unless I'm just getting better at using it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The personna ones are very sharpe when you first use them....they normally last me about 2 weeks, shaving every 2 days as well...so very good value for money....

Glad you liked them!

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> The personna ones are very sharpe when you first use them....they normally last me about 2 weeks, shaving every 2 days as well...so very good value for money....
> 
> Glad you liked them!
> 
> :thumb:


Very much, I'm well impressed, even more so if I can get two weeks out of each blade. Nice one..:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DampDog said:


> Very much, I'm well impressed, even more so if I can get two weeks out of each blade. Nice one..:thumb:


It will obviously depend on your stubble to mind you...but mine is pretty "tough".....it's one of the reasons I love a DE shave....it's so cost effective once you get moving...

Although I did buy the gillette red top razor and '50s brush the other day....

Oh not sure if anyone has mentioned it...but spend a few minutes really looking at your face when the stubble starts to come back in...find out what way your hair actually grows as this helps the shave.... not everyone has the same growth patterns...and not everyone actually knows theirs..

:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ...and not everyone actually knows theirs..
> 
> :thumb:


Count me in on that one, though I'm fairly sure I'd have a fair few grey patches..


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, mine group straight up and down on my face and under my chin to my collar line, but from front to back on the sides of the neck.


----------

